# 1X IASCA 4/2/16 Modesto CA



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

1X IASCA & DBDRA

Liquid Trends 
500 Glass Lane Ste. G
Modesto CA 95356

$20 per class

IASCA:
SQC
IQC
IDBL
BASS BOXING

DBDRA:
DB DRAG
BASS RACE

10:00a.m. Registration, Judging and Qualifying (IASCA & DBDRA)
12:00p.m. Brackets (DBDRA)


----------

